# Filtro sintonizable de banda eliminada



## killernaggy (Dic 5, 2005)

Hola a todo el mundo, soy nueva aquí pero lo cierto es que necesito ayuda, y mucha, y es por eso que os cuento lo que necesito. He de diseñar y montar un filtro de banda eliminada que a su vez sea sintonizable. Esto es, que mediante la sintonizacion pueda decidirse cual sera la banda eliminada en cada momento. Lo cierto es que no se ni por donde cogerlo ni como empezar, si alguien pudiera ayudarme me salva la vida! muchisimas gracias!!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 5, 2005)

Hola,

Lo que buscas se llama un filtro notch, en este documento:

http://www.national.com/ms/LB/LB-5.pdf

Te indican como realizar su montaje, si lo quieres sintonizable debes variar el valor de la resistencia o del condensador.

Saludos.


----------



## l88_782 (Abr 20, 2006)

eso tambien sirva para la tv?


----------

